# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال خیلی مهم ، مواجه شدن با صحنه های خیلی دلخراش و وحشتناک در رشته های پزشکی و ...

## reza333

دوستان عزیز به خصوص بچه های رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری و همین طور فوریت های پزشکی که شاید تو فروم فعالیتی داشته باشن ، 

دوستان عزیز ایا دیدن صحنه های خیلی دلخراش و وحشتناک اسیب های فوق شدید به اعضای بدن ، به نظرتون طبیعی و عادی میشه ؟
(ببخشید مثال های خیلی دلخراشی میخام بزنم ، خواستید میتونید نخونید)   واقعا مثلا روبه رو شدن با ادمی که بخشی از انگشتش رفته زیر تیغه ی دستگاه و انگشتش قطع شده ، یا مثلا میلگرد از ارتفاع سقوط کرده وارد کتفش شده اومده تا پایین ، یا مثلا چیز تیزی به سمت چشمش پرتاب شده کل کاسه ی چشم و پاره کرده و همه چیزش از سر و صورتش اویزونه ، یا تصادف کرده فکش کلا جابجا شده اسکلت صورتش به هم ریخته ، یا تصادف کرده پاش رفته زیر چرخ تریلی کلاپا له شده ،   کلاً صحنه های خیلی خیلی وحشتناک این جوری که به هر حال یه پزشک یا پرستار یا مخصوصا فوریت های پزشکی در طی فعالیتش ممکنه باهاش مواجه بشه ، ایا دیدنش قابل تحمل میشه؟؟؟ واقعا کسانی که وارد این رشته ها میشن ، از همون اولش اماده بودن و روحیشو داشتن یا نه؟ 

من خودم بعضی وقتا میگم برم سایت یوتیوب چندتا از این فیلمای پیوند اعضای قطع شده ببینم یا مثلا چند تا کلیپ از تروماهای خیلی شدید ببینم ، ولی اصلا روحیشو ندارم. اصلا میترسم فیلمشو ببینم که ممکنه با چه صحنه های ی دلخراشی مواجه بشم. مخصوصا اینکه خودمو میزارم جای اون فرد اسیب دیده و میگم این چه درد زیادی داره میکشه که هر لحظه مرگ و ترجیح میده از شدت درد.

حالا  شما از همون اول مشکلی با مواجه شدن با همچین صحنه هایی نداشتین؟؟؟؟؟
بچه هایی که میخان پزشکی و پرستاری بخونن چطور؟؟ طاقت مواجهه و کار کردن توی همچین صحنه هایی دارین؟
واقعا فردی مثل من میتونه دانشجوی پزشکی یا پرستاری بشه ؟؟  از خون نمیترسم ولی از این اسیبهای شدید به اعضای بدن مثل اون مثالهای ترسناک! بالا واقعا نمیتونم ببینم چه برسه به این که بخوام خودم مثلا به عنوان یک پزشک یا پرستار بخشی از پروسه درمانش باشم و با اون اعضای اسیب دیده در تماس باشم..  ایا اینا کم کم طبیعی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## Dentist_jane

واقعا بستگی به آدمش داره
بله از این صحنه ها حتما میبینید
خیلی ها میگن عادی میشه ولی واقعا واسه من نشد
من سه ترم هوشبری خوندم که فقط ترم سه اونم دو واحد عملی داشتیم
تو همون هفته ای یک روز که میرفتیم من انقدر حالم بد شد که آخر ترم انصراف دادم
ما اون واحد عملی مستقیم تو اتاق عمل نداشتیم ولی استادمون مارو مجبور کرد یه گوشه کنار دیوار وایسیم و هفته ای یکبار نگاه کنیم عمل رو و هم شغل مون رو
یادمه آخر اون ترم 6 نفر انصراف دادیم
خیلیا هم بودن تو کلاسمون با دیدن عمل جراحی غش و ضعف میکردن

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


دوستان عزیز به خصوص بچه های رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری و همین طور فوریت های پزشکی که شاید تو فروم فعالیتی داشته باشن ، 

دوستان عزیز ایا دیدن صحنه های خیلی دلخراش و وحشتناک اسیب های فوق شدید به اعضای بدن ، به نظرتون طبیعی و عادی میشه ؟
(ببخشید مثال های خیلی دلخراشی میخام بزنم ، خواستید میتونید نخونید)   واقعا مثلا روبه رو شدن با ادمی که بخشی از انگشتش رفته زیر تیغه ی دستگاه و انگشتش قطع شده ، یا مثلا میلگرد از ارتفاع سقوط کرده وارد کتفش شده اومده تا پایین ، یا مثلا چیز تیزی به سمت چشمش پرتاب شده کل کاسه ی چشم و پاره کرده و همه چیزش از سر و صورتش اویزونه ، یا تصادف کرده فکش کلا جابجا شده اسکلت صورتش به هم ریخته ، یا تصادف کرده پاش رفته زیر چرخ تریلی کلاپا له شده ،   کلاً صحنه های خیلی خیلی وحشتناک این جوری که به هر حال یه پزشک یا پرستار یا مخصوصا فوریت های پزشکی در طی فعالیتش ممکنه باهاش مواجه بشه ، ایا دیدنش قابل تحمل میشه؟؟؟ واقعا کسانی که وارد این رشته ها میشن ، از همون اولش اماده بودن و روحیشو داشتن یا نه؟ 

من خودم بعضی وقتا میگم برم سایت یوتیوب چندتا از این فیلمای پیوند اعضای قطع شده ببینم یا مثلا چند تا کلیپ از تروماهای خیلی شدید ببینم ، ولی اصلا روحیشو ندارم. اصلا میترسم فیلمشو ببینم که ممکنه با چه صحنه های ی دلخراشی مواجه بشم. مخصوصا اینکه خودمو میزارم جای اون فرد اسیب دیده و میگم این چه درد زیادی داره میکشه که هر لحظه مرگ و ترجیح میده از شدت درد.

حالا  شما از همون اول مشکلی با مواجه شدن با همچین صحنه هایی نداشتین؟؟؟؟؟
بچه هایی که میخان پزشکی و پرستاری بخونن چطور؟؟ طاقت مواجهه و کار کردن توی همچین صحنه هایی دارین؟
واقعا فردی مثل من میتونه دانشجوی پزشکی یا پرستاری بشه ؟؟  از خون نمیترسم ولی از این اسیبهای شدید به اعضای بدن مثل اون مثالهای ترسناک! بالا واقعا نمیتونم ببینم چه برسه به این که بخوام خودم مثلا به عنوان یک پزشک یا پرستار بخشی از پروسه درمانش باشم و با اون اعضای اسیب دیده در تماس باشم..  ایا اینا کم کم طبیعی میشه؟؟؟


آدما عادت میکنن
این بهترین و بدترین ویژگیشونه
جدای از این مالتیپل تروما ها تو رشته فرویت که اوایل و تو کارتموزیا باعث میشه دلت ریش ریش شه ولی دروس جذابش و بعد از اون حس امدادگری و احیای یک بیماری که شاید واقعا از چنگ حضرت عزرائیل بیرونش کشیدی اونقدر لذت داره که بهت شهامت رو به رو شدن با کیس های مولتیپل ترومایی رو بده*

----------


## saeid_NRT

سعی کردی چند تا کیس ترسناک بگی؟  :Yahoo (1): عادت میکنی ولی اینکه چجوری عادت میکنی یکم توضیحش سخته. چند دفه تو موقعیت قرار بگیری بهتر میتونی از پسش بربیای. حتما اولین دفعه میترسی و خودتو گم میکنی. عادیه ولی بعدش دوست داری یاد بگیری که تو اون موقعیت چیکار باید بکنی. وقتی یاد گرفتی، دفعه بعد برای خودت فرصتی برای ترسیدن نمیدی. فقط بی اختیار میری کاری که باید انجام بدی و بلدی رو انجام میدی.در کل نگران این چیزا نباش

----------


## saeid_NRT

یه نکته ایو میخاستم اضافه کنم چون میدونم این دغدغه تعداد زیادی از بچه هاست.ترس از جایی شروع میشه که نمیدونی چه اتفاقی داره میوفته یا نمیدونی باید چیکار کنی.یه مثال ساده. شاید برای شما سکته قلبی یا یه تشنج ( همون تشنجی که تو ذهن شماست میوفته زمین و دست و پا میزنه و کف میکنه و ...) یه صحنه ترسناک یا دلخراش باشه. ولی وقتی بدونی که چه اتفاقی داره میوفته و چیکار باید بکنی، خودتو گم نمیکنی و فقط اون کاری که بلدی رو انجام میدی. اصلا وقتی واسه ترسیدن نداری باید کاری رو که بلدی، انجام بدی.

----------


## reza333

> یه نکته ایو میخاستم اضافه کنم چون میدونم این دغدغه تعداد زیادی از بچه هاست.ترس از جایی شروع میشه که نمیدونی چه اتفاقی داره میوفته یا نمیدونی باید چیکار کنی.یه مثال ساده. شاید برای شما سکته قلبی یا یه تشنج ( همون تشنجی که تو ذهن شماست میوفته زمین و دست و پا میزنه و کف میکنه و ...) یه صحنه ترسناک یا دلخراش باشه. ولی وقتی بدونی که چه اتفاقی داره میوفته و چیکار باید بکنی، خودتو گم نمیکنی و فقط اون کاری که بلدی رو انجام میدی. اصلا وقتی واسه ترسیدن نداری باید کاری رو که بلدی، انجام بدی.


میدونی بعضی کیس های فقط ترس دارن ولی بعضیا توامان هم دلهره اورهستن هم دردناک هم ببخشید چندش اور و حال به هم زن. مثلا همون سکته قلبی یا تشنج کردن ، یه صحنه ی شاید دلهره اور باشه ولی چندش اور و دردناک نیست. ولی مثلا کسی که پاش زیر چرخ تریلی له شده استخونا بیرون زده گوشتا اویزونه و داد و فریاد طرف به خاطر  شدت درد گوش تو کر میکنه!!! این صحنه هم خیلی ترسناکه هم خیلی خیلی دردناکه . اصلا نمیتونی مستقیم به عضو اسیب دیده نگاه کنی باید چشمتو کور کنی بهش نگاه کنی......مشکل با این موارده.

----------


## poker_ch

> دوستان عزیز به خصوص بچه های رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری و همین طور فوریت های پزشکی که شاید تو فروم فعالیتی داشته باشن ، 
> 
> دوستان عزیز ایا دیدن صحنه های خیلی دلخراش و وحشتناک اسیب های فوق شدید به اعضای بدن ، به نظرتون طبیعی و عادی میشه ؟
> (ببخشید مثال های خیلی دلخراشی میخام بزنم ، خواستید میتونید نخونید)   واقعا مثلا روبه رو شدن با ادمی که بخشی از انگشتش رفته زیر تیغه ی دستگاه و انگشتش قطع شده ، یا مثلا میلگرد از ارتفاع سقوط کرده وارد کتفش شده اومده تا پایین ، یا مثلا چیز تیزی به سمت چشمش پرتاب شده کل کاسه ی چشم و پاره کرده و همه چیزش از سر و صورتش اویزونه ، یا تصادف کرده فکش کلا جابجا شده اسکلت صورتش به هم ریخته ، یا تصادف کرده پاش رفته زیر چرخ تریلی کلاپا له شده ،   کلاً صحنه های خیلی خیلی وحشتناک این جوری که به هر حال یه پزشک یا پرستار یا مخصوصا فوریت های پزشکی در طی فعالیتش ممکنه باهاش مواجه بشه ، ایا دیدنش قابل تحمل میشه؟؟؟ واقعا کسانی که وارد این رشته ها میشن ، از همون اولش اماده بودن و روحیشو داشتن یا نه؟ 
> 
> من خودم بعضی وقتا میگم برم سایت یوتیوب چندتا از این فیلمای پیوند اعضای قطع شده ببینم یا مثلا چند تا کلیپ از تروماهای خیلی شدید ببینم ، ولی اصلا روحیشو ندارم. اصلا میترسم فیلمشو ببینم که ممکنه با چه صحنه های ی دلخراشی مواجه بشم. مخصوصا اینکه خودمو میزارم جای اون فرد اسیب دیده و میگم این چه درد زیادی داره میکشه که هر لحظه مرگ و ترجیح میده از شدت درد.
> 
> حالا  شما از همون اول مشکلی با مواجه شدن با همچین صحنه هایی نداشتین؟؟؟؟؟
> بچه هایی که میخان پزشکی و پرستاری بخونن چطور؟؟ طاقت مواجهه و کار کردن توی همچین صحنه هایی دارین؟
> واقعا فردی مثل من میتونه دانشجوی پزشکی یا پرستاری بشه ؟؟  از خون نمیترسم ولی از این اسیبهای شدید به اعضای بدن مثل اون مثالهای ترسناک! بالا واقعا نمیتونم ببینم چه برسه به این که بخوام خودم مثلا به عنوان یک پزشک یا پرستار بخشی از پروسه درمانش باشم و با اون اعضای اسیب دیده در تماس باشم..  ایا اینا کم کم طبیعی میشه؟؟؟


اگه با این موارد مشکل داری خوب نرو! زور که نیست.
در کل عمه ی من هم رفت پزشکی، دختری بود که با دیدن خون حالش بهم میخورد و می گفت نه میرم پزشکی واسم عادی میشه. ولی ترم یک رو که تموم کرد به داروسازی تغییر رشته داد. اگه انقدر روحیه تون حساسه خوب این رشته ها رو نزنید

----------


## reza333

> اگه با این موارد مشکل داری خوب نرو! زور که نیست.
> در کل عمه ی من هم رفت پزشکی، دختری بود که با دیدن خون حالش بهم میخورد و می گفت نه میرم پزشکی واسم عادی میشه. ولی ترم یک رو که تموم کرد به داروسازی تغییر رشته داد. اگه انقدر روحیه تون حساسه خوب این رشته ها رو نزنید


داداش اونقدر ها هم روحیه حساس نیست!!! ولی دیدن صحنه هایی که در بالا توصیف کردم فکر نکنم کار راحتی باشه.

----------


## poker_ch

> داداش اونقدر ها هم روحیه حساس نیست!!! ولی دیدن صحنه هایی که در بالا توصیف کردم فکر نکنم کار راحتی باشه.


مسلما راحت نیست مگر اینکه با یک سادیسمی دیوانه سر و کار داشته باشیم. اما وقتی به شغلی علاقه داری مسلما این سختی هاشو هم به جون میخری. ضمنا من خانم هستم. این هم از نهمین نفری که فکر میکنه من پسرم

----------


## reza333

> مسلما راحت نیست مگر اینکه با یک سادیسمی دیوانه سر و کار داشته باشیم. اما وقتی به شغلی علاقه داری مسلما این سختی هاشو هم به جون میخری. ضمنا من خانم هستم. این هم از نهمین نفری که فکر میکنه من پسرم


خب این اواتاری که شما انتخاب کردی خیلی شبیه پسره (تازه اگر پسر نباشه) .

----------


## telma_alen

> دوستان عزیز به خصوص بچه های رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری و همین طور فوریت های پزشکی که شاید تو فروم فعالیتی داشته باشن ، 
> 
> دوستان عزیز ایا دیدن صحنه های خیلی دلخراش و وحشتناک اسیب های فوق شدید به اعضای بدن ، به نظرتون طبیعی و عادی میشه ؟
> (ببخشید مثال های خیلی دلخراشی میخام بزنم ، خواستید میتونید نخونید)   واقعا مثلا روبه رو شدن با ادمی که بخشی از انگشتش رفته زیر تیغه ی دستگاه و انگشتش قطع شده ، یا مثلا میلگرد از ارتفاع سقوط کرده وارد کتفش شده اومده تا پایین ، یا مثلا چیز تیزی به سمت چشمش پرتاب شده کل کاسه ی چشم و پاره کرده و همه چیزش از سر و صورتش اویزونه ، یا تصادف کرده فکش کلا جابجا شده اسکلت صورتش به هم ریخته ، یا تصادف کرده پاش رفته زیر چرخ تریلی کلاپا له شده ،   کلاً صحنه های خیلی خیلی وحشتناک این جوری که به هر حال یه پزشک یا پرستار یا مخصوصا فوریت های پزشکی در طی فعالیتش ممکنه باهاش مواجه بشه ، ایا دیدنش قابل تحمل میشه؟؟؟ واقعا کسانی که وارد این رشته ها میشن ، از همون اولش اماده بودن و روحیشو داشتن یا نه؟ 
> 
> من خودم بعضی وقتا میگم برم سایت یوتیوب چندتا از این فیلمای پیوند اعضای قطع شده ببینم یا مثلا چند تا کلیپ از تروماهای خیلی شدید ببینم ، ولی اصلا روحیشو ندارم. اصلا میترسم فیلمشو ببینم که ممکنه با چه صحنه های ی دلخراشی مواجه بشم. مخصوصا اینکه خودمو میزارم جای اون فرد اسیب دیده و میگم این چه درد زیادی داره میکشه که هر لحظه مرگ و ترجیح میده از شدت درد.
> 
> حالا  شما از همون اول مشکلی با مواجه شدن با همچین صحنه هایی نداشتین؟؟؟؟؟
> بچه هایی که میخان پزشکی و پرستاری بخونن چطور؟؟ طاقت مواجهه و کار کردن توی همچین صحنه هایی دارین؟
> واقعا فردی مثل من میتونه دانشجوی پزشکی یا پرستاری بشه ؟؟  از خون نمیترسم ولی از این اسیبهای شدید به اعضای بدن مثل اون مثالهای ترسناک! بالا واقعا نمیتونم ببینم چه برسه به این که بخوام خودم مثلا به عنوان یک پزشک یا پرستار بخشی از پروسه درمانش باشم و با اون اعضای اسیب دیده در تماس باشم..  ایا اینا کم کم طبیعی میشه؟؟؟


بستگی به روحیات خودت داره مثلا خودمن وقتی خونن مینم حال میکنم نکه خون اشامم :Yahoo (56): ولی یکی از فامیلم ژنتیک جانوری بودتازه خیلی هم با خون وصحنه دلخراش روبه رونبود ولی تحمل نداشت بندهخدا نهایتا انصراف داد
یکیاز دوستای مامانم تکنسین رادیولوژیه مامانم میگفته اوایل همش بالا میاوره مثلا وقتی میخواستن امپول تو کمر مریض بزنن حالا برای یه مدل عکس خاص این غش میکرده ولی الان کاملا براش عادیه مامان منم کادر درمان بوده ونمی ترسیده از اولش فقط ناراحت میشده دیگ من خودمم بارها شاهد صحنه های اخ و ناله بیمارای مامانم بودم ولی داغون نشدم که هیچ تصمیم میگرفتم باهاشون حرفم بزنم
خلاصه که اره عادی میشه ولی نه زیاد تا حدی که اون حدشو خلق وخو تو تعیین میکنه اگ واقعا میترسی رشته هایی برو که کمتر روبه رو بشی مثلا همین رادیولوژی

----------


## Behnam10

> دوستان عزیز به خصوص بچه های رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری و همین طور فوریت های پزشکی که شاید تو فروم فعالیتی داشته باشن ، 
> 
> دوستان عزیز ایا دیدن صحنه های خیلی دلخراش و وحشتناک اسیب های فوق شدید به اعضای بدن ، به نظرتون طبیعی و عادی میشه ؟
> (ببخشید مثال های خیلی دلخراشی میخام بزنم ، خواستید میتونید نخونید)   واقعا مثلا روبه رو شدن با ادمی که بخشی از انگشتش رفته زیر تیغه ی دستگاه و انگشتش قطع شده ، یا مثلا میلگرد از ارتفاع سقوط کرده وارد کتفش شده اومده تا پایین ، یا مثلا چیز تیزی به سمت چشمش پرتاب شده کل کاسه ی چشم و پاره کرده و همه چیزش از سر و صورتش اویزونه ، یا تصادف کرده فکش کلا جابجا شده اسکلت صورتش به هم ریخته ، یا تصادف کرده پاش رفته زیر چرخ تریلی کلاپا له شده ،   کلاً صحنه های خیلی خیلی وحشتناک این جوری که به هر حال یه پزشک یا پرستار یا مخصوصا فوریت های پزشکی در طی فعالیتش ممکنه باهاش مواجه بشه ، ایا دیدنش قابل تحمل میشه؟؟؟ واقعا کسانی که وارد این رشته ها میشن ، از همون اولش اماده بودن و روحیشو داشتن یا نه؟ 
> 
> من خودم بعضی وقتا میگم برم سایت یوتیوب چندتا از این فیلمای پیوند اعضای قطع شده ببینم یا مثلا چند تا کلیپ از تروماهای خیلی شدید ببینم ، ولی اصلا روحیشو ندارم. اصلا میترسم فیلمشو ببینم که ممکنه با چه صحنه های ی دلخراشی مواجه بشم. مخصوصا اینکه خودمو میزارم جای اون فرد اسیب دیده و میگم این چه درد زیادی داره میکشه که هر لحظه مرگ و ترجیح میده از شدت درد.
> 
> حالا  شما از همون اول مشکلی با مواجه شدن با همچین صحنه هایی نداشتین؟؟؟؟؟
> بچه هایی که میخان پزشکی و پرستاری بخونن چطور؟؟ طاقت مواجهه و کار کردن توی همچین صحنه هایی دارین؟
> واقعا فردی مثل من میتونه دانشجوی پزشکی یا پرستاری بشه ؟؟  از خون نمیترسم ولی از این اسیبهای شدید به اعضای بدن مثل اون مثالهای ترسناک! بالا واقعا نمیتونم ببینم چه برسه به این که بخوام خودم مثلا به عنوان یک پزشک یا پرستار بخشی از پروسه درمانش باشم و با اون اعضای اسیب دیده در تماس باشم..  ایا اینا کم کم طبیعی میشه؟؟؟


*ما یه استاد داشتیم که برامون تعریف میکرد وقتی دوره علوم پایه تموم شد ، آزمون پره رو با نمره 90 از 108 جزو نفرات برتر شد . وقتی رسید به دوره کلینیک و با درس هایی مثل جراحی برخورد کرد ،  تازه بعد 22-23 سال از زندگیش متوجه شد فوبیا خون داره ( یکی از انواع نوروژنیک شوک هستش و وقتی خون میبینی دچار غش و... میشی ) . مجبور شد با اینکه جزوه نفرات برتر دانشکده دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران بود ، تخصصش رو علوم پایه و بافت شناسی بخونه ...
حالا این یه مورد خیلی کوچیکه ... رشته های پزشکی ، فوریت و حتی پرستاری پر از این موارده ولی موضوعیه که کم کم برات عادی میشه . مثل همون روز اولی که وارد اتاق تشریح میشی با جنازه و بوی فرمالین مواجه میشی واکثرا حالشون بد میشه ، ولی بعد سه چهار هفته همه چی برات عادی میشه . 

*

----------


## meghdad

ببین خوب اتفاقا سوال خوبی پرسیدی ببین ما نمیتونیم واسه همه نسخه بپیچونیم خوب هزاران ادم هستن نمیشه به همشون بگی عادت میکنی اینا باید یکم وضعیتشو بسنجه بببینه چند چنده 
توی رشته پزشکی پرستاری از گل بلبل اینا خبری نیست عزیز
تازه شروع مشکلات کلا زندگیت دست خودت نیست 
بهرحال تصمیم احساسی نگیرید 
واسه همینه ک میگن واسه انتخاب رشته عجله نکنین 
بشینین ببینین روحیاتتون چجوریه شخصیتتون چ مدلیه براساس اون تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## Mohamad_R

با مصرف مخدر :Y (453):  و چشبند حتی با فرد پاشنه در چشم  :Y (442): سلفی بگیرید  :Y (764): . 
با تشکر از تیم بکاپ یور اسکیری اموشن . :Y (574): 


مدیران محترم قصد اینجانب تحولی در محیط جنایی فروم بود ( حالا بن نکنین به دلیل تشویق استفاده از مخدر :Yahoo (62): ) . استارتر قصد شوخی داشتم :Y (459):

----------


## Neo.Healer

من حتی فیلما این صحنه ها دستامو میگیرم جلوی چشمام ، چطوری قراره با اینا کنار بیام خدا داند 
فک کنم میشه عادت کرد یعنی دیگ شغلشه انقد میبینه که یا روانی بشه یا عادت کنه

----------


## Amin ZD

قرار نیست همیشه همچین چیزایی ببینین
تو پزشکی حداقل تا اکسترنی از این خبرا نیست
فقط از سال 1 میرین کاداور میبینین یکم ترستون میریزه
طی مدت تحصیل پزشکی فقط تو اورژانس و یکی دو بخش دیگه مریض تروما دارین
بخش های جراحی هم که مشخصه هست...

الان خیلی از بچه ها کشته مرده ی اتاق عمل ن  و از عملها استوری میزارن (نباید هویت و مشخصات بیمار پخش بشه چون جرمه)
شخصا دوست دارم به مریضای تروما کمک کنم چون واقعا تو اون شرایط با استرس زیادی دست و پنجه نرم میکنن

----------


## dr.eliot

اصلا نگران اینجور چیزا نباشین همه چی عادی میشه براتون خیلیا مثل شما بودن من تحقیق کردم از خیلی از دکترام پرسیدم گفتن همه از اول جوری نبودن که براشون سخت نباشه و استرس میگرفتن حالشون بد میشد این چیزی نیس از همه بدتر گریه وزاری خانواده های مریضاس که دلت واقعا ریش ریش میشه روحیه ادم خراب میشه البته اونم عادی میشه تو بیمارستان باشی بعد مدتی.حتی من یکی رو میشناسم پرستاره سال اول رفته بود از خون میترسید مبگفت اینقد دیگه تو بیمارستان اینجور چیزا دیدم الان حتی جراحت های خیلی عمیقم میبینم حسی ندارم.

----------

